# Has anyone seen the movie Numb???



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

I just recently watched it. Mathew Perry plays a man suffering from depersonalization disorder. I shed a few tears, just because it's something that nobody understands. So, to see someone acting and doing the same things i've done felt... nice. He even says to his girlfriend, "I can see you looking at me. I can see your lips moving and hear you talking, it just doesn't feel.. real!"

How many of us have felt that way on a day to day basis?

Yeah.. i'm having a bad bout of dp right now. My own fault, too much alcohol last night sooo bring on the all day dp. UGH.

We can get through this, I hope.


----------



## butcheniho (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah I watched it just a few days ago. I thought Matthew Perry did a great job, never felt so connected with a movie character. Sorry to hear you're having a bad DP day. We will all get through this, of course we will!!!!


----------



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

The part where he's just staring at his hand, or just staring at random things. I've done that countless times. When i'm feeling especially terrible i usually pinch the back of my arms really hard which helps. Or wear a rubber band on my wrist and snap myself with it.

I just napped for like 4 hours straight, and woke up feeling much better. I need to learn to stay away from alcohol.. But it's hard! it's the only thing that relieves my anxiety for the time being, but then the next day is absolute hell. It's a vicious cycle


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Numb is a great movie...Its the only movie DP sufferers can totally connect and relate too...I found it amazing...Made my wife watch it too 

katieq be very careful with alcohol...it can become a dangerous crutch for someone suffering from DP...I know from experience trust me...I am 10 years without alcohol in january and better off for it....I used alcohol to escape DP for years cos like you said it got rid of anxiety...Problem was it became a regular escape...I cope better now without alcohol than i ever did with it....Its worth learning to live without it honest.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

Alcohol makes you feel great as a part time fix but take it from me, I self medicated with it for 8 years, it only leads to things you don't want or need. Numb is a great movie, I tried to get my friends to watch it when it came out, clearly they weren't as excited to see it as me.


----------

